# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Programimi ne C++ ne Shqip

## The Helper

Me kete liber keni mundsin te mesoni tekniken e gjuhes se programimit C++. Si rradhe here ne kete liber leksionet jane ne gjuhen shqipe. Keto jane te njejtat leksione me te cilat punohet ne fakultetet e IT ne shqiperi. Ne folder eshte I perfshire dhe programi DevC++ ne te cilin ju mund te shkruani kodet e gjuhes se programimit, si dhe nje tutorial I shkurter per programin DevC++. Per replika ju lutem na lini komente.


Per ta shkarkuar klikoni ketu

----------


## Renato196

> Me kete liber keni mundsin te mesoni tekniken e gjuhes se programimit C++. Si rradhe here ne kete liber leksionet jane ne gjuhen shqipe. Keto jane te njejtat leksione me te cilat punohet ne fakultetet e IT ne shqiperi. Ne folder eshte I perfshire dhe programi DevC++ ne te cilin ju mund te shkruani kodet e gjuhes se programimit, si dhe nje tutorial I shkurter per programin DevC++. Per replika ju lutem na lini komente.
> 
> 
> Per ta shkarkuar klikoni ketu


Filesonic.com eshte disable, nuk mund te shkarkosh me libra prej aty. di noj tjeter web?
 :uahaha:

----------


## Renato196

> Filesonic.com eshte disable, nuk mund te shkarkosh me libra prej aty. di noj tjeter web?


shiko ketu; www.agnidika.net.

----------


## The Helper

Ky eshte linku i ri Science Books

----------

